# Albuquerque Spring 2016



## Joel2274 (May 3, 2016)

Just signed up for Albuquerque Spring 2016 yesterday, which is gonna be my first comp!  registration is closed already, is anybody else from the forums going?


----------



## Jason Green (May 6, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Just signed up for Albuquerque Spring 2016 yesterday, which is gonna be my first comp!  registration is closed already, is anybody else from the forums going?


I wish I was my brother lives there. Do you live in that area?


----------



## Me (May 9, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> registration is closed already, is anybody else from the forums going?



Is it closed (it closes tomorrow the 10th)? The WCA page says competitor limit 40, and competitor list shows 30?

Really psyched for it! It's hard to express how nice it is to (finally) see a cubing group start here.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (May 9, 2016)

I had a serious consideration flying out to New Mexico. I have family there that owns a restaurant; it would have been nice but, you know, money...


----------



## Joel2274 (May 9, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I wish I was my brother lives there. Do you live in that area?


No, I'm driving 6 hours with my mom from Pueblo Colorado 



Me said:


> Is it closed (it closes tomorrow the 10th)? The WCA page says competitor limit 40, and competitor list shows 30?
> 
> Really psyched for it! It's hard to express how nice it is to (finally) see a cubing group start here.


Yes, it closes the 10th. It actually closed the 27th of April, when I entered, but there were only 17 people at the time so I'm assuming they reopened it due to not enough people. Are you gonna be there?

(edit) yes you are right, it closes tomorrow.


----------



## Me (May 16, 2016)

What a success! 

Too many Tristan's though xD


----------



## Joel2274 (May 16, 2016)

Me said:


> What a success!
> 
> Too many Tristan's though xD


I know right? lol that was a great first competition for me. Which person were you at the comp?


----------



## Abo (May 16, 2016)

Will there be an ABQ summer 2016 by chance? (Please!)


----------



## Me (May 16, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> I know right? lol that was a great first competition for me. Which person were you at the comp?


One of the Tristan's 
I won 4x4 with a personally disappointing average.

Looking at the results...
- Angel Anaya dropped his 3x3 average by about a second each round!?
- Mario Flores got a new 3x3 PB single each round

Crazy day, hope this happens again (hopefully in a bigger venue?).


Abo said:


> Will there be an ABQ summer 2016 by chance? (Please!)


Rumor is there would be one in August, but nothing certain.


----------



## Abo (May 16, 2016)

Me said:


> Rumor is there would be one in August, but nothing certain.



Ok, cool, hopefully there will be one, I'm in ABQ during the summer, and if there was one before I came back to Wisconsin that would be pretty cool!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (May 16, 2016)

Me said:


> One of the Tristan's
> I won 4x4 with a personally disappointing average.
> 
> Looking at the results...
> ...



We determined that the reason Angel improved each round was because of sleep deprevation and skipping lunch. 

Personally I really started to suck after lunch time, I should I had something to eat, as you can see my results for 3x3 really dropped each round. And the +2 I got on the final solve apparently cost me 2nd place, but oh well. Had a good first round, so I was happy about that.


----------



## Joel2274 (May 17, 2016)

I've been talking to Zeke, the guy that organized the competition on his youtube video of him winning 2x2.





He said he was gonna try to have a comp in October and another one in the Summer.


----------



## The ZTimeLord (Aug 2, 2016)

RyanMCLNY said:


> I had a serious consideration flying out to New Mexico. I have family there that owns a restaurant; it would have been nice but, you know, money...


What restaurant?


----------



## The ZTimeLord (Aug 2, 2016)

Abo said:


> Will there be an ABQ summer 2016 by chance? (Please!)


Zeke was supposed to schedule one in July but i think it fell through.


----------



## Me (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been in contact with Zeke, nearby delegates and equipment aren't available for a while, New Mexico is just a little too remote delegate-wise. I'm looking at making an unofficial competition to hold us over. I believe there was definitely enough interest at the Abq Spring that we could have a good group. Will make another thread about it with a Google Poll.

EDIT: Here's the Speedcubing New Mexico thread, there's a Google Poll on the first post. If you went to this competition and are from New Mexico you should check it out.


----------

